# Best online courses.



## fustrun (May 28, 2018)

So i am about to finish with my experience on the"Mix with the masters" platform and i was really surprised how it changed my whole perspective on music in general so i am hungry for more!

I have completed the complete cubase course from "askvideo", Zimmers master class and mix with the masters as i have mentioned earlier.

Have any of you guys took any must have online courses that really helped you and improved your work? i guess the next things i should go over are synthesis, advanced orchestration and i guess MIDI mockup and virtual orchestrations as they are ever evolving so that goes too.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 28, 2018)

For mixing there's nothing like Mix With The Masters. Puremix is OK and you might learn a few more things there.

I think the Thinkspace courses are well regarded here.


----------



## kimarnesen (May 28, 2018)

I’ve taken the Mixing course with Jake Jackson at Thinkspace. It is pretty good, and learned quite a bit. But it felt a bit rushed, and I had a feeling it could be more detailed and things could be more explained.

And I get a feeling there are things Jake Jackson does when he mixes that he didn't show or talk about. I might be wrong of course, but there were (almost) no eq-ing of the separate tracks or reverbs, no talk about early reflections or depth, or panning (as far as I can remember).


----------



## kimarnesen (May 28, 2018)

fustrun said:


> So i am about to finish with my experience on the"Mix with the masters" platform and i was really surprised how it changed my whole perspective on music in general so i am hungry for more!
> 
> I have completed the complete cubase course from "askvideo", Zimmers master class and mix with the masters as i have mentioned earlier.
> 
> Have any of you guys took any must have online courses that really helped you and improved your work? i guess the next things i should go over are synthesis, advanced orchestration and i guess MIDI mockup and virtual orchestrations as they are ever evolving so that goes too.



Is it just the Meyerson videos on Mix with the Masters that is about orchestral music?


----------



## fustrun (May 28, 2018)

They have added an interview with shawn murphy as well however for the inside the box guys it is not a big help, though hans zimmer will be contributing videos in the near future so i am waiting to see what he has to add.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 28, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Is it just the Meyerson videos on Mix with the Masters that is about orchestral music?


2 mix deconstructions with Alan plus a bunch of interviews with him, interviews with Shawn, something coming up with Hans, and I believe a lot more content with Shawn as well (they were shooting something when I was there for the seminar).


----------



## fustrun (May 28, 2018)

Oh interesting .. would it be worth it to attend one of those as a person mixing and producing in the box?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 29, 2018)

fustrun said:


> Oh interesting .. would it be worth it to attend one of those as a person mixing and producing in the box?


To attend one of their seminars? Absolutely. It was an amazing experience. Not just the seminar itself but also hanging out with everyone else attending (there were 13 of us). We'd pretty much talk about these sorts of things from 9AM to midnight. Everyone had very different backgrounds (composers, classical recording engineers, mixing engineers) so we learned a lot from each other. We also learned a ton from Shawn's assistant. It's a little expensive at around 4000 Euros but definitely worth it. 

Shawn pretty much works completely in the box. The only time he doesn't is with simpler orchestral scores where he might mix through a console and then use outboard reverbs. Other than that, it's less outboard gear then Alan who still uses his Bricastis and Manleys. 

Several people there had also attended Alan's seminars and they said that it was completely different. I originally wanted to do Alan's (but only Shawn had one coming up) and now I think that going to Shawn's was perfect for me and I don't really want to attend Alan's. 

Shawn focused a lot on how he recorded everything and going through the setups he used on many different projects. I wasn't really interested in recording (mainly because I work on projects which are pretty much all sample based so I never get the opportunity to) but now really want to get into it. Alan focuses more on the sort of processing he does.


----------



## patrick76 (May 29, 2018)

I really enjoyed the puremix.com tutorials. You can check out what they have here https://www.puremix.net/tutorials/all-courses.html The nice thing about puremix is they offer a 3 month plan with access to all videos for $120. Unfortunately though they do not have any tutorials on mixing orchestra if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## fustrun (May 30, 2018)

I think i have done my share of mixing tutorials and now kind of thirsty for midi orchestration mixing or virtual orchestration or regular orchestration or maybe synthesis.


----------



## ZenFaced (May 30, 2018)

fustrun said:


> So i am about to finish with my experience on the"Mix with the masters" platform and i was really surprised how it changed my whole perspective on music in general so i am hungry for more!
> 
> I have completed the complete cubase course from "askvideo", Zimmers master class and mix with the masters as i have mentioned earlier.
> 
> Have any of you guys took any must have online courses that really helped you and improved your work? i guess the next things i should go over are synthesis, advanced orchestration and i guess MIDI mockup and virtual orchestrations as they are ever evolving so that goes too.



+1 for Mix with the Masters. Excellent, most excellent


----------



## banes (May 31, 2018)

fustrun said:


> I think i have done my share of mixing tutorials and now kind of thirsty for midi orchestration mixing or virtual orchestration or regular orchestration or maybe synthesis.



Did you check Groove3 tutorials?

They have some virtual orchestration like 
Orchestral Library Toolbox (Really good one)
Creating Epic Cinematic Compositions 
MIDI Orchestration Explained
Designing Cinematic Orchestral Templates 
Arranging Pop Horns Explained  
Creating Realistic MIDI Strings 
EWQL Symphonic Orchestra
Garritan Orchestra
Miroslav Philharmonik
Session Horns
Session Strings
Vienna Ensemble Pro


----------



## R. Soul (May 31, 2018)

Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?

I'd be more interested in things like side chaining and filtering the drums, than learning about how to get the close, room, ambient and overheads to gel.


----------



## kimarnesen (May 31, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?
> 
> I'd be more interested in things like side chaining and filtering the drums, than learning about how to get the close, room, ambient and overheads to gel.



Sonic Academy is really good on EDM.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 31, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?
> 
> I'd be more interested in things like side chaining and filtering the drums, than learning about how to get the close, room, ambient and overheads to gel.


 I produce mostly trance and electronic type of music. These are my go to tutorials for anything related to the genres. https://allanmorrowstudios.com/  https://www.dancemusicproduction.com/ Sonic Academy has a few good ones but the 2 sites with links are much better in my opinion.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 31, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?
> 
> I'd be more interested in things like side chaining and filtering the drums, than learning about how to get the close, room, ambient and overheads to gel.


I think it's mostly pop like with Greg Wells or all of the videos on the Adele tracks. No EDM though.


----------



## nik (May 31, 2018)

Hey mate,
so for Composition and some Orchestration one of the best ist Alan Mayrands Scoreclub. I really loved these courses.
For Syntesizing and Sound Design Check out: Syntorial ,thats a great course and the Evenant Sound Design Course by BigJerr. 
Mixing Orchestral Music u could take a look at Marc Jovanis Symphonic Cinematic Orchestration. I am not through and its also very pricey. Maybe u can get it on a discount sometime. But i have a feeling it will improve my mixing a lot.
I hope that helps!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. 
I'll check out the links. 

I've gone through tutorials on Groove3 and ADSR before, but they only get me so far.
I think ideally, I'd sit with a mixing engineer going through my own tracks so I can see exactly where I can improve. 
Obviously that can get pricey really fast.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 1, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?
> 
> I'd be more interested in things like side chaining and filtering the drums, than learning about how to get the close, room, ambient and overheads to gel.



https://www.puremix.net/video/luca-pretolesi-mixing-major-lazer.html


----------



## spadina (Jun 5, 2018)

I highly recommend Danny Wyatt's Next Level Sound program. I loved the mixing and mastering classes (all available live or on-demand) with open office hours to get feedback on your own mixes. I then moved on to their Composition and Production offering - both worthwhile in their own right.


----------



## banes (Jun 5, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> I really enjoyed the puremix.com tutorials. You can check out what they have here https://www.puremix.net/tutorials/all-courses.html The nice thing about puremix is they offer a 3 month plan with access to all videos for $120.



It seems that there is only yearly plans nowadays


----------



## bill stokes (Jun 5, 2018)

I took a few courses from Berklee Online; most recently one called "composition for film and tv." It was pretty good, but NOT a composition class at all. More orchestration. Basically a class in cliché: here's how John Williams, Alan Sylvestri and quite a few others typically handle scenes of this type. (Action, romance etc.) The course is not new, but holds up well. I got lucky for classmates; talented bunch from all over the world...


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 5, 2018)

banes said:


> It seems that there is only yearly plans nowadays



I see the 3 month plan here. 
https://www.puremix.net/memberships.html
Looks like it is still a valid option I hope.


----------



## Montfort (Jun 5, 2018)

banes said:


> Did you check Groove3 tutorials?
> 
> They have some virtual orchestration like
> Orchestral Library Toolbox (Really good one)
> ...



These look really interesting, and some great sale prices on at the moment. Going to pick up a few. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Martyprod (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi ! anybody know a site which provide musical course (on anything, orchestration, cubase, mixing, piano, keyboards, etc... from classical to pop, from jazz to rock etc.. that's not the point lol), but one which provide SUBTITLES ! (english is fine, french would be a dream). i'm not speaking about "Google translator generated subtitles" that i can found almost everywhere, but real subtitles !!

speaking of courses, i did the herbie hancock one, i did the chick corea ones (all of them but could only "undersstand one, i had to hire someone to make the subtitles for me (twice the price of the course itself lol, i did it one time, no more !).
thanks for the one who have some tips about this !


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 7, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Mix with the masters looks interesting but the tutors seems very Rock focused. Is there anyone who mixes EDM, Pop etc.?
> 
> Check out Sean Divine via Youtube. He's more toward the hip-hop genre, but he's a true turnkey guy who does everything well - writes, plays, arranges, mixes, produces, masters, etc - and he's a great instructor who also offers detailed templates for Logic, Cubase, Pro Tools.
> 
> And Warren Huart is awesome for pop... another turnkey mixer/musician. And he links/interviews a lot of major league mixers who offer courses.


----------



## Arzina (Jun 8, 2018)

You must check the site of Evenant


----------



## streetster (Jun 8, 2018)

So I came across modernfilmcomposeracademy today. Anyone had any experience with these guys?


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm *thisclose* to joining Mix/Masters and PureMix, but am I really going to learn a lot about mixing from watching Chris Lord Alge analyze a mix for a half hour? I'm not sold. Anyone wanna correct the ship? Also, Danny Wyatt's Next Level looks interesting, but maybe too EDM for me, as with Point Blank. Still on the fence about Berklee, too. So many choices. I just want to master the art of the mix!!!


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 11, 2018)

Bumpity bump bump. Anyone have thoughts on Mix with the Masters or PureMix or Next Level? Or even Point Blank?


----------



## aaronventure (Jun 15, 2018)

If anyone is interested in a Room Matching + Balancing course where I basically do an entire mix from start to finish, it released today and you can check this thread here on VI (shameless self-plug).


----------

